# Best Budget Hunting Camcorder



## winn.cody (Aug 16, 2010)

So I'm in the market for a small camcorder, easily operated with one hand, durable to some extent, and water resistant would be great. I'm also wanting high res video but I don't necessarily care if it's 1080p, and obviously a nice image stabilizer and zoom. Anybody got any suggestions? I'm hoping to get my fiance (as of this last weekend!) to film for me since she won't do the killing.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

What is your budget? Like 200 or 2,000?


----------



## winn.cody (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm shooting for no more than $300, but if it makes a big difference, I might bump it up.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Going to be hard/impossible at 300. the Panasonic - HDC-TM80K is a good start at 429. Films in HD, good stabilization, etc. Almost more important is a good fluid head and steady camera arm.


----------



## winn.cody (Aug 16, 2010)

any more opinions?


----------



## winn.cody (Aug 16, 2010)

i take the lack of response to mean it's not possible. How about for $400-$500? At least I can get an idea for what to get when I can afford it.


----------



## BWatson (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm trying to self-film my hunts for the first time this year and was in the same spot as you trying to pick a camera. Didn't want to spend a lot. I'm using a Panasonic HDC-TM60. Probably similar to the other Panasonic cam mentioned above. I put mine on a camera tripod and love it. So far I've been really happy with it. Only chance I got to use it was back in turkey season. Have some nice footage of a flock out at 100 yards. Zoomed in nice. Just be careful - not waterproof. Got mine around Christmas last year for a bit under $500. Low-light (like first light and right at dusk) video is a bit grainy but acceptable considering the cost. With even just decent light it looks great though. I looked through and read all the reviews on Sony, Panasonic, Canon, and some others and I like this one the best and think I made the right decision. Maybe not for you but worth a look. Good luck.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

BWatson said:


> I'm trying to self-film my hunts for the first time this year and was in the same spot as you trying to pick a camera. Didn't want to spend a lot. I'm using a Panasonic HDC-TM60. Probably similar to the other Panasonic cam mentioned above. I put mine on a camera tripod and love it. So far I've been really happy with it. Only chance I got to use it was back in turkey season. Have some nice footage of a flock out at 100 yards. Zoomed in nice. Just be careful - not waterproof. Got mine around Christmas last year for a bit under $500. Low-light (like first light and right at dusk) video is a bit grainy but acceptable considering the cost. With even just decent light it looks great though. I looked through and read all the reviews on Sony, Panasonic, Canon, and some others and I like this one the best and think I made the right decision. Maybe not for you but worth a look. Good luck.


Agree completely. Here is some recent scouting footage from my TM60. Have other equipment, but this is a great starter...the TM80 is just a little better starter . Skip to 2:24 and 5:01 to see footage of deer.


----------



## bonecollector74 (Jul 24, 2009)

Check out the canon hv30 and hv40, the 40 is basically the same as the 30 just a little more $...... You can get the hv30 now for around 400 and it is a great starter camera with great video.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

I did a lot of research when I purchased my camcorder last year. I wanted something to film my son growing up with but it also had to be suitable for hunting. Good zoom and good low light filming for the money. Panasonic seemed to win out in reviews online and sales people I'd talked to in stores. Ended up with the HDC TM55. Like it a lot

I believe the only difference in the TM55 and TM60 is built in memory. SD cards are cheap so I went with the 55.


----------



## acehunter (Jan 16, 2006)

hv30 likr the guy said is a great buy. Especially if you can find a good one used. You will learn as you like it more that a good shotgun mic, fluid head and camera arm are equally as important as the camera itself. It just depends how far you want to take it.


----------



## daminoman90 (Jun 30, 2010)

I just started in this year and picked up an hv30, I love it...it adds an extra excitement to be able to rewatch your encounters and show others them..I picked mine up for about 400 on eBay I'm more then happy with its quality!


----------

